# Making Slate Roofing Tiles From EPS Foam



## slcjeeper (Mar 17, 2011)

We're busy working away on our new house entry for 2018 and thought we would share the process we followed in making a slate roof. After looking at all the methods others have used to create roofing, we simply weren't happy with the results. We figured the most authentic look would entail making real roofing tiles and install them following similar guidelines a roofer would. Here's a link to our *Photos on Flickr*






*Making Foam Slate Video*


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Great Job looks just like real slate.


----------



## Illinois Jim (Sep 29, 2006)

That is some professional looking work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brooklynhaunt (Feb 4, 2018)

This does look awesome. What kind of sealant would you recommend if you were to put this outside?


----------



## slcjeeper (Mar 17, 2011)

Brooklynhaunt said:


> This does look awesome. What kind of sealant would you recommend if you were to put this outside?


These will be outside in the elements for 45 days a year during Sept-Oct in the rain and sometimes snow. They are a functioning roof, just made of foam. I'm using Behr Premium Plus Ultra Exterior Flat Paint and Primer in one. Since these spires will be 18' in the air and TOTs can't get to them, I won't need any hard coat and the paint works fine as a sealer. If they were in an area where little hands would be touching them like my entry columns, I'd use Rosco Foam Coat. It's light weight, flexible and retains detail. An easy way to color Rosco Foam coat is to use Concrete Coloring Powder, or you can simply paint it.


----------

